# Carp in Glen Burnie, MD Area



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

There are many posts about this topic. But I could not find one specific location where I can go and for sure catch one or two carps. I live in Severn area. I fish from banks. Tried South Area park with no luck. Caught few at Conowingo, but that too far. I know area creeks have carp (Furnace, Curtis, Severn), but yet to find a good access/pier to fish. Tried few spots on the Patuxen, most places water is too shallow.
Any advice will be appreciated. Also if any expert carper like a company plz let me know. I promise to bring wawa coffee.


----------



## CaliYellowtail (Jul 28, 2014)

Try Cox's Point in the Back River. https://www.google.com/maps/@39.2910255,-76.4650414,15.67z 

Was fishin for Striper's and saw some white foreigners couple years back, Russians or something, had 20 to 30#ers lined across the bank. Have know idea what they were going to do with em. Musta been 300 lbs lying on the beach. Shear carnage. I'm a C&R guy and was totally appalled.

OH yeah, make sure you leave all your trash behind at the park.


----------



## Twinkies (Jul 1, 2011)

I go to the Potomac river for carp fishing but thst may also be too far for you.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanx Cali. For some east European and Asian Countries, carps are the most popular fish. But I still dont know whar r they going to do with all these fish. Anyway, i will try Cox point.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Heard about Potomac. Too far tho.. Thank u


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Tried lake waterford this morning, no bite. Is it too early for carp?


----------



## irrompible (Mar 30, 2006)

Sent you a PM


----------



## crappie410 (Jun 5, 2015)

I've seen some nice sized carp caught at beechwood in Pasadena wen the perch are running in there if you can deal with all the fishing traffic also bel Grove Rd ponds are some good spots to try in Brooklyn


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Tridelphia reservoir and rocky gorge.


----------



## mike horst (Feb 23, 2004)

I see quite a few carp caught at the Dundee creek walk in fishing area. It is at the
end of Ebenezer road, just past the marina. There are some respectable channel cats
taken out of there, as well.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Fishman, when you say Lake Waterford, were you fishing in the lake? I used to fish the lake a lot growing up, but not many fish in there now, not even carp. Beechwood Park is not far from there & as crappie410 has said, there's certainly carp in the Magothy River. That would be a better choice IMO. 

Also, used to be that folks would park along RT 10 at Furnace Creek & fish there. They would get off the shoulder into the grass & park. There's some big carp in there, but not too sure if the Police will let folks park there now. Might be worth a look.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Sorry Jim, wrong guy on the message.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thank you, i ll give a shot at beechwood.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Little too far, but I will add that on my list. Thank u.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Bigjim, yes the lake, I saw a post somewhere about catching a carp in that lake. But as you said, there was no sign of fish.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

There are some nice Carp in Lake Waterford. I could meet you for an outing there if you are up for it.


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Tommy, thank you so much. Yes, I d love to. Whenever you r there please let me know. Like I said before, I tried there for about an hour, no bite at all.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Tommy, not a problem! It happens. 

You ever get down this way, I would be happy to fish with you!


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey Tommy, there used to be some decent size Channel catfish in Lake Waterford. Are there any still in there? I hadn't fished there in several years before I moved here.


----------



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

So does this still work? I fished for carp after ice out on many ponds in PG County and we would use a technique that I read in a Field and Stream. I would ride my bike to 7-11 and get a tube of pop n fresh biscuits.. and a box of strawberry jello. Mix them up really good and roll into little balls and insert a small leader-d bait holder hook in them and place on wax paper. Make up about 20 or so and place in fridge. The rest went in the freezer for later all made up. 
I would take as small a split shot as needed on the line above a snap swivel and clip on a new bait as needed. Slack line and watch the rod. Lost two rods not watching them. 

Just a thought from the past.. 

Capt Mike


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

bigjim5589 said:


> Hey Tommy, there used to be some decent size Channel catfish in Lake Waterford. Are there any still in there? I hadn't fished there in several years before I moved here.


Never caught one there but I have heard that there was some Big Channel's in there in years past. I'd imagine some still remain.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

captmikestarrett said:


> So does this still work? I fished for carp after ice out on many ponds in PG County and we would use a technique that I read in a Field and Stream. I would ride my bike to 7-11 and get a tube of pop n fresh biscuits.. and a box of strawberry jello. Mix them up really good and roll into little balls and insert a small leader-d bait holder hook in them and place on wax paper. Make up about 20 or so and place in fridge. The rest went in the freezer for later all made up.
> I would take as small a split shot as needed on the line above a snap swivel and clip on a new bait as needed. Slack line and watch the rod. Lost two rods not watching them.
> 
> Just a thought from the past..
> ...


Can't see why not. Doughbaits work well at times.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

bigjim5589 said:


> Tommy, not a problem! It happens.
> 
> You ever get down this way, I would be happy to fish with you!


Noted


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Cool deal. I usually fish there during the week. Once it warms up and the turtles come out in big numbers, I will fish elsewhere but very close. Those turtles can be a real pain. You can use artificial Baits to get through them if you have the patience.


----------

